# Preferred gravel tires?



## thisisthebeave (Aug 30, 2015)

After a few WTB Riddler's have only lasted 500-700 miles before the center track is completely slick, I want to try something different. I've tried a WTB Nano in the past and they last decent but they are slow and don't grip that well. The Specialized Trigger is decent but it's awful unless bone dry.

Maxxis Rambler/Ravager? Anyone tried the new WTB Raddler yet?

I ride a mix of gravel, easy singletrack, and pavement to get there on my cross bike so it can't be too draggy.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Here's a good review of different gravel tires - open in a chrome browser and select translate (it's in German).

https://www.roadbike.de/rennrad-parts/11-gravel-reifen-im-test/

I personally like the WTB Nano's, they don't seem to have problems rolling slow or with traction for me - but perhaps I haven't tried enough others. They are much better than GK SK+ for sure.


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

I tend to maximize my easy singletrack and pavement aspects by going for as little tread as possible, but as much width as I can. That's why I use 50mm wide Schwalbe Big Apples; they give me the stability I need on loose surfaces, but don't drag much on hard surfaces, plus they ride well. Yeah, they kinda suck on mud, but then i don't seek out muddy trails, either.


----------



## thisisthebeave (Aug 30, 2015)

No Time Toulouse said:


> I tend to maximize my easy singletrack and pavement aspects by going for as little tread as possible, but as much width as I can. That's why I use 50mm wide Schwalbe Big Apples; they give me the stability I need on loose surfaces, but don't drag much on hard surfaces, plus they ride well. Yeah, they kinda suck on mud, but then i don't seek out muddy trails, either.


Yeah I have a 45c Riddler up front and the last one lasted 4k+ miles before the side knobs started to get chewed up. I think the rear just gets destroyed on pavement, but that didn't happen with Nanos. I might just go back to a Specialized Trigger and stick to gravel when it's wet, as it is awful on wet dirt. I'm in California so it's not wet very often.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

thisisthebeave said:


> After a few WTB Riddler's have only lasted 500-700 miles before the center track is completely slick, I want to try something different. I've tried a WTB Nano in the past and they last decent but they are slow and don't grip that well. The Specialized Trigger is decent but it's awful unless bone dry.
> 
> Maxxis Rambler/Ravager? Anyone tried the new WTB Raddler yet?
> 
> I ride a mix of gravel, easy singletrack, and pavement to get there on my cross bike so it can't be too draggy.


While not the cheapest tires out there, take a look at Rene' Herse tires.


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

While not "gravel tires", I've had good results with the Schwalbe Marathon Mondial (EVO/folding bead) on my cross bike. I get about 8K miles out of them with my current tire rotation scheme:
https://youtu.be/L8E7k2Wao7Q
I run them tubeless and ride pavement, gravel and MTB trails on them.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

No Time Toulouse said:


> I tend to maximize my easy singletrack and pavement aspects by going for as little tread as possible, but as much width as I can. That's why I use 50mm wide Schwalbe Big Apples; they give me the stability I need on loose surfaces, but don't drag much on hard surfaces, plus they ride well. Yeah, they kinda suck on mud, but then i don't seek out muddy trails, either.


I would concur on this and right now, I'm using Panaracer Gravel Kings (not SK), the ones with no tread. Though as mentioned, if you ride in mud, you are better off with some tread.

I have WTB Velociraptors on my mountain bike and while they bike in really nicely, the rear does wear out very quickly. I'm wondering if other WTB tires wear out this quickly as well due to a softer compound. Of course a softer compound will grip better which is probably why WTB uses it. As with many things in life, specific tire qualities are a trade-off in other specific tire qualities.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Kerry Irons said:


> While not the cheapest tires out there, take a look at Rene' Herse tires.


Yeah, the hurricane ridge or steilecooms would be tires to look at. The hurricane ridge endurance plus is what Ted King used at DK200 last year.


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

"I would concur on this and right now, I'm using Panaracer Gravel Kings (not SK), the ones with no tread. Though as mentioned, if you ride in mud, you are better off with some tread."

I also use these as I am not one to spend much time riding muddy roads. I love the fact that they have the classic old herringbone (or file, if you prefer) road tread so my gravel bike feels fast on pavement and hardpack. 

The Rene Herse tires (formerly Compass) are basically the same tire at a higher price.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

bradkay said:


> The Rene Herse tires (formerly Compass) are basically the same tire at a higher price.


I don't think that is accurate. Rene Herse tires are made by Panaracer to Rene Herse specifications which are different.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Srode said:


> I don't think that is accurate. Rene Herse tires are made by Panaracer to Rene Herse specifications which are different.


So were Compass tires. That definitely is 100% accurate.
https://www.renehersecycles.com/category/components/tires/
"They still list the old ‘Compass’ name, but the tires tested were the same as the current Rene Herse models."


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Kerry Irons said:


> While not the cheapest tires out there, take a look at Rene' Herse tires.


Or save 30-50% and just buy Panaracer branded slick tires, also Prime on Amazon frequently.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Marc said:


> Or save 30-50% and just buy Panaracer branded slick tires, also Prime on Amazon frequently.


Panaracer are not the same tires as Rene Herse. I might not have been clear on my previous comment but the Rene Herse tires are the same as Compass, made by Panaracer to Rene Herse specification. My understanding is Rene Herse had a contract that allowed Compass to sell their tires which expired and they are now sold under Rene Herse name. 

There has been one new tire that I am aware of that was added since Rene Herse took the sale/marketing/distribution of their tires back over, and that is the Hurricane 42mm extreme rating. Ted King used this at DK in 2019. Ted also used Rene Herse tires when he took first at SBT GRVL later on in August 2019, at that race it was BonJon Pass 35mm tires. Obviously Ted has a relationship with the Rene Herse company, but from his results it's clear they are not slowing him down any and he isn't having any problems with flats  

Are they worth the extra money? That's something the user has to decide. I will say the extralite BonJon Pass 35mm tires don't have significantly more rolling resistance than 25mm Continental 4000SII tires based on my comparison of power and speed data on long rides over the same flat course multiple times, and they are super cushy to ride on. Admittedly I haven't compared them to the Panaracer Gravelking slick which looks similar, but I don't think Panaracer has the different casing options that Rene Herse offers.


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

The Panaracer Gravel King does not have as many options: one casing which is 126 tpi with a thin anti-puncture belt under the tread (okay, two casings - skin wall and butyl wall - I use the butyl wall for gravel riding as I consider it to be a little tougher). It also is not made in as many width options. I would love to see a 42mm version but am very happy with the 38mm one that is rated to 75psi (with tube). In two years I have had one puncture and the ride is similar to that of the old Vittoria Corsa tires. I am sure that the softness of the ride is due to the extra volume compared to the extra fine casing in the Corsa.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Cool you are riding those on gravel, I had never considered it figured traction on a smooth tire would be an issue. Maybe something I consider for SBTGRVL this year since it's not gnarly gravel from what I've heard.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

Srode said:


> PMy understanding is Rene Herse had a contract that allowed Compass to sell their tires which expired and they are now sold under Rene Herse name.


Nope. Compass simply rebranded themselves as Rene' Herse once they got the rights to the name from Herse's daughter. They did this with their whole component line (like cranks, chain rings, etc.)

Rene' Herse (previously Compass) tires are manufactured by Panaracer, but whether they are simply rebranded Panaracer tires (as some have suggested) is not clear. It could be the case, or it could be that Rene' Herse has asked Panaracer to make tires to a different specification than the standard Panaracer line. From that, it could be that their is an agreement preventing Panaracer from selling tires of that specification, or it could be that Panaracer chooses not to compete in that market, or it could be that the tires are identical. In practice only these two companies know the answer to this. My comments are pure conjecture, but the Rene' Herse literature would certainly lead one to believe that they have asked Panaracer to make tires for Rene' Herse different from what Panaracer was selling.


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

Srode said:


> Cool you are riding those on gravel, I had never considered it figured traction on a smooth tire would be an issue. Maybe something I consider for SBTGRVL this year since it's not gnarly gravel from what I've heard.


For gravel - not mud - riding the tread design is less important than the width. A wider tire floats over the gravel better than a skinnier one, as well as protecting the rim better. Loose gravel is going to be kicked up no matter which tire you are using. 

I do not like to ride roads or trail that are better suited to mountain bikes on a gravel bike. To me, a gravel bike is an "all road bike" (the Subaru Outback of the cycling world), not a bike designed for gnarly rock gardens. The other day I watched an online video by a fellow taking a tour from California through Colorado, trying to do it as much as possible on gravel roads. Many of the ones he chose degenerated into ridiculously rough jeep tracks. That is not for me - pushing a bike for miles over unrideable trail is not my idea of a fun time.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Kerry Irons said:


> Nope. Compass simply rebranded themselves as Rene' Herse once they got the rights to the name from Herse's daughter. They did this with their whole component line (like cranks, chain rings, etc.)
> 
> Rene' Herse (previously Compass) tires are manufactured by Panaracer, but whether they are simply rebranded Panaracer tires (as some have suggested) is not clear. It could be the case, or it could be that Rene' Herse has asked Panaracer to make tires to a different specification than the standard Panaracer line. From that, it could be that their is an agreement preventing Panaracer from selling tires of that specification, or it could be that Panaracer chooses not to compete in that market, or it could be that the tires are identical. In practice only these two companies know the answer to this. My comments are pure conjecture, but the Rene' Herse literature would certainly lead one to believe that they have asked Panaracer to make tires for Rene' Herse different from what Panaracer was selling.


thanks for the info on the name change, I hadn't seen that. I might have been confusing it with the Clement and Donnely tires. 

Here's an article on the web (so it must be true  ) about Panaracer / Rene Herse / compass tires

https://www.renehersecycles.com/how-are-compass-tires-different-from-panaracers/


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Ted King on choosing gravel tires

https://www.renehersecycles.com/blo...-32963013&mc_cid=52a6260537&mc_eid=12c670f5a7


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Has anyone tried Challenge Gravel Grinder?

I'm pretty happy with the low end Challenge Grifo CX tires that came with my bike. Wondering how good their gravel riding specific option is.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

jetdog9 said:


> Has anyone tried Challenge Gravel Grinder?
> 
> I'm pretty happy with the low end Challenge Grifo CX tires that came with my bike. Wondering how good their gravel riding specific option is.


The Gravel Grinder also comes in a high and lower end version (hand made vs vulcanized). They are very good. Although more than I need for the majority of my gravel riding so I prefer the Almanzo for the less aggressive side knobs.


The problem with their high end version is the tread starts coming unglued. But it's easy to fix and fix well with shoe gu.


----------



## peterhibrid (Dec 22, 2020)

Hi

Sent from my Infinix X625B using Tapatalk


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

peterhibrid said:


> Hi
> 
> Sent from my Infinix X625B using Tapatalk


Lo


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

I'm hearing great things about the Pathfinder Pro's so I picked up a pair but haven't mounted them yet.


----------

